# virus help!!!



## edsloan (Dec 12, 2007)

hi...my computer runs really slow and im sure i have a virus...

my current anti-virus program (bullguard) seems to find an infection but doesnt remove it...calling it...

adware.virtumonde.ghj

i have looked on various forums and tried to resolve this problem myself..

i have tried various removal programs...vundofix seems to run slowley in normal mode, never completing and killbox does not seem to remove the infected file...

gebyy.dll...with this message appearing

'pendingfilerenameoperations registry data has been removed by external process!'

help would be greatly appreciated.

il post a hjt post from normal mode to help...

thanks...ed sloan

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:14:03, on 10/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\BullGuardUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2400 Series\lxcrmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2400 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcrcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\bullguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1b5ca7ee-0142-4063-8118-7e83f9762a47} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwlfpxpd.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66E5C8F4-654A-439F-A162-235B54FB0F04} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebyy.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {745E900B-1CBB-4211-B72E-BE48490E2FA6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BC544481-98DC-44EF-950C-194DAACC8AA4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: {e17119f6-0ddb-406a-49e4-f91de83a2e4d} - {d4e2a38e-d19f-4e94-a604-bdd06f91171e} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vrcmvtyb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E1E94F25-1616-4289-916A-EB46136279A8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {11A69AE4-FBED-4832-A2BF-45AF82825583} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcrmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2400 Series\lxcrmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2400 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCRCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCRtim e.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BullGuard] "C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\bullguard.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [7c40a905] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\vnrwhvwt.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BullGuard] "C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\bullguard.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/par...an_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/reso...an8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/micr...?1193770796968
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAV...oadManager.ocx
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vovrechc - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: BullGuard LiveUpdate (BgLiveSvc) - BullGuard Ltd. - C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\BullGuardUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: BGRaSvc - BullGuard - C:\Program Files\BullGuard Ltd\BullGuard\support\bgrasvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcr_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcrcoms.exe

--
End of file - 6629 bytes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of this page you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

